# Why won't NET USE command work?



## OssieMoore (Apr 22, 2003)

I am booting an old Pentium 133 machine using a Dos 6.2 boot diskette with network support. The machine appears to boot fine and the messages indicate that the correct ethernet card has been found (a 3com 3c905-tx) and the NIC driver, NetBeui v 2.1 and Lan Manager load ok.

After the machine boots, I then try to map a drive to a standalone w2k Server directly connected to the Pentium 133 client via a crossover cable. On the client machine I type NET USE X: \\ITSERV1\W2KPRO but I then get a message saying "Connection refused or syntax error."

On the server, ITSERV1, the W2KPRO folder is shared. Share permissions are everyone full control. The File System is FAT32 so no NTFS permissions are involved. NetBeui is bound on the server ethernet card and also bound to the Client for Microsoft Neworks and File and Print sharing for MS networks on the w2k server. NetBeui is also first in the protocol order before TCP/IP. After I boot the client machine, if I right click the little connection icon in the system tray on the server and check the status it says it's connected at 100 mbs and when I hit enter on the NET USE command on the client machine the connection icon flashes briefly on the server indicating data is flowing back and forth. What am I missing that's causing the drive map to fail? Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Here's a link to a good article that may help: http://www.cae.wisc.edu/fsg/winnt/netuse.html


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The NET command isn't native to DOS 6.2 and the command interpereter will not recognize it. It was only available in Win9x and above.


----------



## OssieMoore (Apr 22, 2003)

Thanks Dan O and Rockn for offering your suggestions. I finally got the NET USE comman to work by enabling the Guest account on the w2k server (by default it's disabled).

What got me thinking about it was the page on Net Use commands you sent me to Dan O. It got me thinking along the lines of how do I authenticate myself to the server from the Dos machine. I tried adding some user account names and passwords as parameters at the end of the NET USE string but still no luck, until I thought of the Guest account. Sure enough I enabled the guest account and now NET USE works like a charm.

Rockn, re. your suggestion that DOS doesn't recognize the NET USE command, I've also got the LAN manager program on the boot diskette. This starts up as well when the machine boots, therefore it can use the NET USE command for the drive mapping.

Now the big test will be to see if I can do an over the network install of w2kpro onto the Pentium 133 box.

Thanks again for the suggestions and input.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

You could also use:

NET USER
[username [password | *] [options]] [/DOMAIN]
username {password | *} /ADD [options] [/DOMAIN]
username [/DELETE] [/DOMAIN]

I use it to logon and reimage a PC off a server.


----------



## dcyn43 (Jun 4, 2003)

I have a Millenium PC that won't allow users to log into the domain, only the administrator account can gain access, I tried the hot fix from q272594, but it does not fix the problem for me. 

I need a logon script that will pass the username, password and domain to the server so it can map a networked drive

can someone help me with the syntax, every one I have tried does not work

net use v: \\server\share /user: comes up as invalid switch

any suggestions?

Thanks,

Dani


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

You can map a drive using the user's profile or the NET USER command, not Net USE

If you type NET USER /? you will see it the command is working on the PC and the syntaxs of the command.


----------



## dcyn43 (Jun 4, 2003)

net user is not recognized by this Windows ME machine, not sure why, but it won't run....


----------

